# [Solved] AIRTEL balance deduction...  how to get my money back :(



## newdelhi (Jun 8, 2013)

First of all i am sorry if i am posting on wrong thread (mods if required pls move it to sutable thread).
here it goes,today i bought Samsung galaxy s advance from flipkart,,and i was feeling so excited to own my smart phone .all that excitement has been ruined by crooks known as AIRTEL.in my eagerness i recharged my airtel prepaid balance with 250 top up and i got full talk time of 250 (iwas having 19 before that so it totals upto 269)..i wanted to download some cool apps so i activated rs 99 3G pack of airtel and i got 300 MB usage for it and over and above that i was to be charged 3p/kb.i downloaded following apps after the pack:
1.AVG antivirus
2.Du battery saver
3.shoot bubble
4.Pinao perfect
5.Flashlight
6.VLC Beta-
7.TOI-
8.Aajtak-
9.ET-
10.Delhi metro navigator-
11.PNR enquiry
as i was going to download big games like Templerun-2 ..a pop flashed on my screen that "you have used 290 MB of 300 MB and YOu have only 10 MB left"..i was like wtf and stopped my downloading right away.this was not it as when i checked my balance by dialing *123#.i got reply that i have only *0,87 paise left*..it should have been *269-99=170*(even if i consider if i use all of 300 MB prescribed to me)..i cant understand where my 169 rs gone and do all these apps amount to 300 MB usage?..i called the customer care and to my surprise they are charging 0.50ps per 3 minutes (it should have been free)..as i was telling my problem,,my phone disconnected due to low balance ..i am a student ..i am feeling dejected right now..i am thinking why the hell i have bought a smart phone..instead of being happy ,,i am sad ..these crooks had also deducted rs 99 in past for playing a game which i have never heard of..what should i do?.,will this smat phone be this costly..any one pls advice..


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

First install this app *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.rgruet.android.g3watchdog 

also Airtel fcks up all the time when it comes to topups.. 

you can get your balance back... call them up and tell them that your balance is empty.. don't know what happened.. ask them for record of last few recharges.. this is to make them tell from their end that you have proper balance and also topped up for 3G.. I believe you would have the 3G recharge conformation SMS. the trick here is that you need to act dumb first so that they can tell charges have been made and then you can get smart and catch them by their balls.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

^^^ Aint gonna work.Gone are the days when one could fiend ignorance and get freebies these ways. Now a days most operators record every Kb download from the mobile number.

   @OP what you must have checked would only be the download data but i think you forgot the upload data usage that the mobile does while downloading or you then missed the updates that the android does on its own.


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



freshseasons said:


> ^^^ Aint gonna work.Gone are the days when one could fiend ignorance and get freebies these ways. Now a days most operators record every Kb download from the mobile number.
> 
> @OP what you must have checked would only be the download data but i think you forgot the upload data usage that the mobile does while downloading or you then missed the updates that the android does on its own.


i whould like to agree with you but i wanna tell you that i recharged 250 pack at 8:30 pm and 99 3G pack at 8:45 pm and all my balance is lost in less than 1 hour ..i havent made a single call btw that..i am not able to digest tha..if android phones are that expensive,,then i am ready to move to my nokia future phone


----------



## _prabhat (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

Write an email to their customer care service in detail. Ask them to revert your balance back. Keep all communication in writing. It works.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

happened with me many times you can do nothing ...


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



pkkumarcool said:


> happened with me many times you can do nothing ...



i just wanna ask whould android phone be that expensive?..now my phone is hanging while playing angry birds..hw to prevent my phone from all of these?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



newdelhi said:


> i just wanna ask *would* android phone be that expensive?..now my phone is hanging while playing angry birds..hw to prevent my phone from all of these?



Your phone may be lagging due to bloatware installed by Samsung.
For a lagfree experience, I recommend installing a custom ROM.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

have you tried to check your downloads per app on the phone. you might have also downloaded more data while just browsing for apps.


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



powerhoney said:


> Your phone may be lagging due to bloatware installed by Samsung.
> For a lagfree experience, I recommend installing a custom ROM.


how to do it..one more problem i tried to connect my phone to laptop but it is not connecting..neither i am able to see any installing software symbol on task tray which i usuall see with other mobiles..i have installed kies but still i am not able to connect..i wanna upgrade to jb through kies..what to do?


----------



## theterminator (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



newdelhi said:


> how to do it..one more problem i tried to connect my phone to laptop but it is not connecting..neither i am able to see any installing software symbol on task tray which i usuall see with other mobiles..i have installed kies but still i am not able to connect..i wanna upgrade to jb through kies..what to do?



Using android mobile internet connection on pc is very easy. In mobile , goto Settings-->>Wireless And Networks-->>Tethering And Portable Hotspots-->>USB Tethering (if you wanna use ON for using it on pc.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



theterminator said:


> Using android mobile internet connection on pc is very easy. In mobile , goto Settings-->>Wireless And Networks-->>Tethering And Portable Hotspots-->>USB Tethering (if you wanna use ON for using it on pc.



I don't think he meant  USB tethering.
@op
Maybe you forgot to change your USB connection settings.
When you connect the mobile to your PC, check the notification drawer on your mobile if any message pops up.
P.S.: If you are unsure what the notification drawer is, Google it up. It's the drop down menu that appears when you slide down from the top of the screen.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

That's why I prefer Aircel. They have these cheap unlimited packs, so you won't ever be surprisingly charged for extra data.  Anyways I think you should seek help from the Akosha experts.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



rajnusker said:


> That's why I prefer Aircel. They have these cheap unlimited packs, so you won't ever be surprisingly charged for extra data.  Anyways I think you should seek help from the Akosha experts.


I don't think Aircel have cheap unlimited *3g* packs, do they???


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



powerhoney said:


> I don't think he meant  USB tethering.
> @op
> Maybe you forgot to change your USB connection settings.
> When you connect the mobile to your PC, check the notification drawer on your mobile if any message pops up.
> P.S.: If you are unsure what the notification drawer is, Google it up. It's the drop down menu that appears when you slide down from the top of the screen.


no notification as such ..pls tell me how to connect mobile to laptop


----------



## root.king (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

dude I think u need additional usb drivers coz I had also face the problem with Samsung

maybe this work : *hotfile.com/dl/141204140/576b45c/SAMSUNG_Mobile_Phones_USB_Driver.rar.html


----------



## root.king (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



theterminator said:


> Using android mobile internet connection on pc is very easy. In mobile , goto Settings-->>Wireless And Networks-->>Tethering And Portable Hotspots-->>USB Tethering (if you wanna use ON for using it on pc.



usb tethering never worked for me in any windows systems, It had worked only in linux system, just switch on usb tethering and connect usb and you r get connected to internet.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

for gingerbread go to settings > about phone > status > data trafic
for ics it shows data usage menu under settings

and check data usage there

if its between 305-306 MB then airtel charged accordingly

use aircel 2g recharge of 250 and stay tension free for 90 days with 6GB free data
it will take many days to utilize this 6GB as its 2G (5-20KBps)


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

Post your story in airtel facebook page and trust me they will call you back with in a day asking how they can help you


----------



## noob (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



freshseasons said:


> ^^^ Aint gonna work.Gone are the days when one could fiend ignorance and get freebies these ways. Now a days most operators record every Kb download from the mobile number.
> 
> @OP what you must have checked would only be the download data but i think you forgot the upload data usage that the mobile does while downloading or you then missed the updates that the android does on its own.



Picasa sync might be the culprit


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

Chances are probable that you used all the data. If not, CC can help you; as I have got my balance recovered several times. Just make sure you talk @ GPRS helpdesk. Regarding charge of 50p/3 mins, it's because you called on their assistance line, i.e. 121, not on their complaint line, which is 198 for all operators.


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



dashing.sujay said:


> Chances are probable that you used all the data. If not, CC can help you; as I have got my balance recovered several times. Just make sure you talk @ GPRS helpdesk. Regarding charge of 50p/3 mins, it's because you called on their assistance line, i.e. 121, not on their complaint line, which is 198 for all operators.



can i recover my money through that?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



newdelhi said:


> can i recover my money through that?


u cannot recover hard cash..but balance can be recovered..

i was once shocked to see my balance as Rs -490 in MTNL trump card..after calling 3~4 times CC & finding no solution I dumped it 

Did u get the confirmation message from Airtel about the 3G pack successfully activated?sometimes it takes time to activate the package
also 50p per 3 minute is charged by almost all subscribers.


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



newdelhi said:


> can i recover my money through that?


i called on that number and they have registered my complaint and acc to them i have only used my internet pack of 300 MB (which is utter false) and balance 169 have benn dduted incorrectly..i have been asked tpo wait till 12th..guys i have been using 2g all through my life,,i wanna revert t back to it 98 rs and 1gb ..i dont wanna watch youtube videos,,will 2g be sufficient for me?



Zangetsu said:


> u cannot recover hard cash..but balance can be recovered..
> 
> i was once shocked to see my balance as Rs -490 in MTNL trump card..after calling 3~4 times CC & finding no solution I dumped it
> 
> ...



ya i got confirmation for 3G activation instantly but i have now deactivated it but no mssage since one hour..i am going back o 2g plan of rs 98 and 1gb usage

pls solve mymobile to laptop connection problem guys?..even my feature phones uded to connect to laptops like butter smooth but this so called SMART phone is pain on the arse for connecting to laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

^nothing easier than wifi tethering/hotspot. And watching youtube on 2g is no more possible due to capped speeds by most operators, otherwise you could have.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

@newdelhi: can u check if there is option to check the bandwidth usage graph in settings as I have in ICS.
which will help u to track Uploaded & Downloaded data no need of external usage app


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

yep 2g is capped even to 12-13kBps nowdays by airtel before it useed to be 30-35 kBps


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



Zangetsu said:


> @newdelhi: can u check if there is option to check the bandwidth usage graph in settings as I have in ICS.
> which will help u to track Uploaded & Downloaded data no need of external usage app


I am having gingerbird os and i cant see any data usage settings on it..i wanna connect to laptop to upgrde to jb..but i am unsuccessful upto now..


----------



## vyral_143 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

You are missing Samsung USB drivers on your PC. Download it from here


----------



## doom2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



newdelhi said:


> guys i have been using 2g all through my life,,i wanna revert t back to it 98 rs and 1gb ..i dont wanna watch youtube videos,,will 2g be sufficient for me?



Even have no more 2g pack 1GB @98, its 127rs...


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

got 169 rs refund from airtel ..but usb cable is still not connecting...tried all things but still

hey one more victory.*I also got my 284 MB back..that means i only spent only 16MB*....but the problem is that on the spur of moment i decativated my 3G plan,,but i want to use my 284 MB on 3G only..but when i try to activate it by sending #G to 121 they are saying you dont have 3G activated and showing me new plans,that means 284 MB in now on 2g network only

thanks to airtel ...i wanna edit my thread title now(how to do it?) ..airtel are not that bad ..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *

^only mods can do that. Report it with your request. 
And congrats 

Regarding your connection problem, read my last post in previous page.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 12, 2013)

wow cool you got your money unbelievable..


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



powerhoney said:


> I don't think Aircel have cheap unlimited *3g* packs, do they???



What are you talking about, Aircel has got one of the cheapest 3g packs.


----------



## newdelhi (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks to all


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> What are you talking about, Aircel has got one of the cheapest 3g packs.



Aircel doesn't have 3G in Delhi and quite a few other cities.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: I was cheated by AIRTEL ..they are crooks no :1..how to get my money back *



rajnusker said:


> What are you talking about, Aircel has got one of the cheapest 3g packs.



I was asking if they have unlimited 3g packs... 
If they have, am gonna change ASAP!!!


----------

